# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Ilissia,Ano Ilissia,Hilton,Kolonaki,Abelokipi,Goudi,Zografou

## Dromeas

Osoi einai apo tis parapano perioxes as episinapsoun ena xarth me thn perioxi tous kai to stigma tous, oste na organo8oume, thanks  ::

----------


## sialko

Ego eimai Ano Ilisia stin Ifasiou 43 kai Lat-Long: 37° 58' 13" , 23° 46' 7" || 37.9705 , 23.7688

----------


## AssVas

Egw menw Zografou pshla Nekrotafeio.....
Hrwwn polytexneiou 78, 5orofh polykatoikia exw poly kalh optikh epafh me olous konta mou,menw pshla dipla sthn Anker.konta sto terma tou 222.
Epeidh exw na bw edw apto kalokairi peite mou an exei eidh egatastathei komvos stou zografou.
Epishs exw mia aporia... 
To ping pou petixenete metaksy sas poso einai?
K me ti protocolo epikoinwnoume?
Telos paixnidakia paizoume??? ::

----------


## Dromeas

> Epishs exw mia aporia...
> To ping pou petixenete metaksy sas poso einai?
> K me ti protocolo epikoinwnoume?
> Telos paixnidakia paizoume???


To Ping metaksi mas exei asilliptes taxytites, kai einai oti kalitero gia OnLine Games kai genika efaromges pou xriazonte oso to dinaton mikrotera Png's, kai to protokolo einai to TCP/IP.

8a sou steilo tora PM oste na kanonisoume na vre8oume kai apo konta  ::

----------


## AssVas

Re Dromea steile mou pali to thl tou spitiou sou...
Leipei ena pshfio!!!
Oi ypoloipoi pou einai? Sto node yparxoun toulaxiston 5...
Pws valate thn koukida ston xarth ? Ennow einai akrivhs?
H diefthnsh mou einai HRWWN POLYTECHNEIOU 78..... anoiksa ton xarth gia na thn valw alla trexa gyreve thn evala kapou konta stous rest apo zografou.

----------


## dti

Το ακριβές στίγμα σου θα το βρεις εύκολα κάτω από το χάρτη στο http://www.maporama.com κάνοντας search τη διεύθυνσή σου.

----------


## troogi

Ego paidia eimai ilision 36 
kia symfona me to panorama sto 
37° 58' 44" , 23° 45' 34" || 37,979 , 23,7597

Kia psinomai atrketa mporo na po.
Perimeno odhgies kai protaseis

----------


## dti

Είσαι μία αναπνοή από τον Sauber, τον dromeas (Στύρων) και το πατρικό μου σπίτι (Δαμασίππου). 

Πιθανότατα δε θα χρειαστείς ούτε καν εξωτερική κεραία, εφόσον έχεις έστω και μέτρια οπτική επαφή με κάποιον από τους προαναφερθέντες.

Προς το παρόν, εκείνο που σου προτείνω είναι να παρακολουθείς στο forum ότι έχει σχέση με το hardware που θ' απαιτηθεί (reviews, ομαδικές παραγγελίες, tutorials). Για μία συγκεκριμένη πρόταση θα πρέπει να μας πεις, τί θέα έχεις από την ταράτσα σου ή το μπαλκόνι σου (εφόσον είσαι ψηλά), τί και πόσα pc's έχεις, κλπ. 
Φυσικά μία συνάντηση όσων είναι από Ζωγράφου, Ιλίσια ή εργάζονται (σπουδάζουν) στην Πανεπιστημιούπολη / Πολυτεχνειούπολη θα βοηθήσει πολύ. Τί λέτε το προγραμματίζουμε;

----------


## AssVas

Mesa!
Peite pote thelete na synantithoume k egine!
Please mono na nai sto 222 Cafe...
Pshla koryfh lewforou papagou.
Ti? Anthrhseis?
....ksexasa kati....exei servitores....ok? ok :: 


Loipon afou mou spase ta nevra...voila!

37° 58' 18" , 23° 46' 53" || 37.9718 , 23.7816

----------


## troogi

Sto spiti exo to pc pou xrhsimopoio ego kai ena allo palio se ena allo diamerisma se ena topiko diktio 
eimai ston deytero orofo alla blepo piso opote h tha balo thn asyrmath karta ston ypologisth pou einai sto diamerisma pou blepei mprosta h anagkastika tha balo kai ego thn kairea mou
Ayto pou thelo na matho einai to eksis
prepei na syndetho se kapoio ap pano (opos sta topika diktia)an syndetho pano se kapoion allo xrhsth pos pame pros to ypoloipo diktio 
exoume dhladh me mia aplh karta pano apo mia diepafes??
Tora oson afora thea apo thn taratsa h polykatoikia einai sxetika psili pisteyo oti exo optikh epafh me thn stiron kai olh thn ilision 
distixos omos me thn damasipou tha yparxei problhma me ta thiria pou exoun xtisei
telos panton 
perimeno thn synanthsh kai elpizo na einai kanena meshmeraki dioti bradia douleyo (kai proi panepisthmio alla den peirazei ).

----------


## sialko

Pempti meta tis 6 poios mporei?

----------


## Dromeas

> Pempti meta tis 6 poios mporei?


Ego...  ::

----------


## sialko

ego pantos den mporo  ::

----------


## Dromeas

> ego pantos den mporo


Tote giati rotas?  ::

----------


## sialko

kala 8a ta poume aurio emeis i dio pou me douleueis kiolas  :: 
tespa opoios mporei as steilei pm ston dromea  :: 
ego pantos 8a eimai ekei!

----------


## Dromeas

Kai NAI, meta apo eksantlitikes optikes anixnefseis, diapistosame pos an kai oriaka exoume ka8ari optiki epafi o *kostasls* kai ego.

Menoun oi alloi filoi tis perioxis gia na doume an vlepomaste kai pioi me pious  ::

----------


## troogi

Opos leei kai parapano ti lete gia sabbato proi h kyriakh proi 
Entaksei einai to sabbatokyriako alla mhn tromazete ena kafe tha pioume.

----------


## sialko

ti oriaka vre  ::  mia xara einai!
paidia as ri3ei kapoios mia imerominia sto trapezi na doume an mporoume  ::

----------


## troogi

ego paidia leo Sabbato 2/11 h kyriakh 3/11 proi (kata tis 11.00)
Akouo antidraseis...

----------


## sialko

na to kanoume kiriaki?ego savato mallon 8a leipo oli mera.

----------


## troogi

mesa gia kyriakh

----------


## troogi

Kai nai shmera pempth proi yphrxe ena afieroma sthn ellhnikh komodia apo tous troogi kai kostasls
Sthn prospatheia eksakriboshs optikhs epafhw brethike kapia stigmh o ypofainomenos anebasmenos se mia skala (aytes pou exoume gia ta bapsimata ) pou eixe topotheththei sto kentro ths taratsas kratontas sta xeria mia tampela STOP (gnosth gia tis fotoanaklastikes idiothtes)
Plhrofories anaferoun oti dyo treis geitonises pou aplonan stis giro taratses metaferthikan sto laiko me sobara anapneystika problhmata(apo ta gelia)
ante kai eis anotera (mou)!!!

----------


## Dromeas

> Kai nai shmera pempth proi yphrxe ena afieroma sthn ellhnikh komodia apo tous troogi kai kostasls
> Sthn prospatheia eksakriboshs optikhs epafhw brethike kapia stigmh o ypofainomenos anebasmenos se mia skala (aytes pou exoume gia ta bapsimata ) pou eixe topotheththei sto kentro ths taratsas kratontas sta xeria mia tampela STOP (gnosth gia tis fotoanaklastikes idiothtes)
> Plhrofories anaferoun oti dyo treis geitonises pou aplonan stis giro taratses metaferthikan sto laiko me sobara anapneystika problhmata(apo ta gelia)
> ante kai eis anotera (mou)!!!


Bouaaahhh, giati den me pire kaneis thlefono na me enimeroseiii, giatiii???????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sialko

pantos ego entopisa mia pinakida alla oxi stop.autes tis apagoreutikes pou vriskoume se monodromous me tin aspri grammi stin mesi.Auti i pinakida einai stin taratsa sou dromea i se mia taratsa piso sou  :: 
8a se enimeroname alla to til pou perimena gia meeting den egine

----------


## stoidis

> Kai nai shmera pempth proi yphrxe ena afieroma sthn ellhnikh komodia apo tous troogi kai kostasls
> Sthn prospatheia eksakriboshs optikhs epafhw brethike kapia stigmh o ypofainomenos anebasmenos se mia skala (aytes pou exoume gia ta bapsimata ) pou eixe topotheththei sto kentro ths taratsas kratontas sta xeria mia tampela STOP (gnosth gia tis fotoanaklastikes idiothtes)
> Plhrofories anaferoun oti dyo treis geitonises pou aplonan stis giro taratses metaferthikan sto laiko me sobara anapneystika problhmata(apo ta gelia)
> ante kai eis anotera (mou)!!!


ρε παιδιά αυτές οι φάσεις καταγράφονται και μπαίνουν στο photo/video....
 ::   ::  
Μην αφήνουμε τέτοιες ευκαιρίες...

----------


## papashark

ωχ ωχ.... φάγαμε τα πρώτα απαγορευτικά !  ::

----------


## sialko

loipon meeting Kiriaki 3/11 sto Dolce kata tis 12:00 poios mporei?

----------


## Dromeas

> loipon meeting Kiriaki 3/11 sto Dolce kata tis 12:00 poios mporei?


Ego, ala pou einai to "Dolce"?

----------


## dti

> Kai nai shmera pempth proi yphrxe ena afieroma sthn ellhnikh komodia apo tous troogi kai kostasls
> Sthn prospatheia eksakriboshs optikhs epafhw brethike kapia stigmh o ypofainomenos anebasmenos se mia skala (aytes pou exoume gia ta bapsimata ) pou eixe topotheththei sto kentro ths taratsas kratontas sta xeria mia tampela STOP (gnosth gia tis fotoanaklastikes idiothtes)
> Plhrofories anaferoun oti dyo treis geitonises pou aplonan stis giro taratses metaferthikan sto laiko me sobara anapneystika problhmata(apo ta gelia)
> ante kai eis anotera (mou)!!!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## AssVas

Ooooopa.....
Pou einai afto to Dolce? Akousta to xw...(leme twra)
Loipon gia Kyriakh Prwi eimai mesa!

Mporei kapoios na rthei savvato prwi apto spiti na doume an exw optikh epafh me kanan apo sas???

----------


## Dromeas

> Ooooopa.....
> Pou einai afto to Dolce? Akousta to xw...(leme twra)
> Loipon gia Kyriakh Prwi eimai mesa!
> 
> Mporei kapoios na rthei savvato prwi apto spiti na doume an exw optikh epafh me kanan apo sas???


Boro  ::

----------


## troogi

ok gia kiraikh mesa

Kai to dolce einai sthn afksentiou dipla sto benzinadiko
Ta leme stis 12.00.
Kai gia ton assvas kalytera na ta poume thn kiraki to proi pios exei epafh me pion

----------


## troogi

sorry lathos koumpi

----------


## sialko

Orea Kiriaki stis 12 sto Dolce.Dromea an pas apo ton AssVass koita kai gia tin dikia mou taratsa (ego 8a leipo savato proi) mias kai 3ereis tora poia,pou peripou einai.

----------


## troogi

Kai pos tha gnorisoume re paidia o enas ton allo ???
Na kratame mipos kanena triantafyllo!!!

----------


## AssVas

Egw tha foraw Mov Empeiro Panteloni (Salvari),Me empeirh Mavrh Blouza.
Epishs tha me khnygaei enas oxlos apo Gomenakia....
Telos tha xw k mia tabela pou tha leei "REPO" :: 

Dromea Sorry alla den mphka net pio nwris gia na dw thn apanthsh sou...
An thes Perna Avrio ligo prin pame sto Cafe...
An nai tote pare k ena thl. 010-7754762

----------


## Dromeas

Apo tis mexri stigmis optikes anagnoriseis exoume ta akolou8a apotelesmata:

kostasls>----------------------------------->Dromeas
troogi>----------------------------->AssVas-Dromeas
AssVas>----------------------------->troogi-Dromeas
Dromeas>---------------->kostasls-troogi-AssVass

P.S. H optiki epafi metaksi tou AssVass pros ton troogi kai emena prepi na eksakrivo8ei me thn fisiki parousia tou AssVass sthn taratsa tou, opote ayto einai efikto.

Aytaaa (mexri stigmis)  ::

----------


## troogi

Me xara mou sas enhmerono oti den eimastan oi monoi pou kaname dokimes shmera.Ayth akribos th stigmh 16.45 yparxoun kapoioi typoi pou metrane akribhw apostash (gia syndesh metaksy tous)
Kai den hmoun o monos pou anebhka sthn taratsa kai ebgala gelio... alloi apo oti ematha kounagane mple sentonia...
Kai kalytera na mhn anaferoume tA eftrapela thw shmerinhs meras ...blepe koutoulies kai naous ...osoi katalaban ...katalaban.
ayta ...kai perimenoume na emfanistoun kai oi ypoloipoi eksafanismenoi apo zografou me ena mikro post 
.

----------


## AssVas

Naou?.....Den katalavainw....
Anyway opote thelete ta prwina mexri tis 2 eimai elefteros dioti apogevmata exw sxolh.Peite mou pote k egine

----------


## AssVas

Re paides kserei kaneis ti egine me thn keraia ston pyrgo twn athinwn???
Epishs oi rest apo zografou pou menoun?

----------


## eLeKtriK EyE

Υποθέτω πως στις παραπάνω περιοχές μπορούμε να προσθέσουμε το Παγκράτι μιας και είναι κοντά. Είμαι στη Δαμάρεως, κοντά στη γιάφκα.
Συντεταγμενες: 37.9654 - 23.7478

----------


## satboy

meno stin dafnis piso apo to basilopoylo se 7 orofi polikatikia.
to lat-long einai : 37o 58' 27'' , 23''46'',36'' || 37.9744 , 23.7767  ::

----------


## Don Karlos

Eimai kainourgios sto antikeimeno kai tha ithela kapoia synantisi gia enimerwsi kai prosvasi.Eimai sto Goudi.Opoios exei xrono as epikoinwnisei. THNX! Giannis. 
 ::

----------


## sialko

paidia nai na kanoume ena meeting tora pou giname perisoteroi.Dromea ti les eisai pali gia Dolce?

----------


## Dromeas

Proteino se osous einai stis perioxes pou grafei to thread, kai 8eloun na sinanti8oume gia Meeting kai "dioptefsi"  ::  na vre8oume opoiadipote mera ths evdomadas, alla oi ores pou boro einai oi ekseis:

Deytera 10:00-16:00
Trith: 10:00-16:00
Teterth: 10:00-16:00
Pempth: 10:00-16:00
Paraskeyh: 16:00 eos... (ksero go, boroume na pame kai cinema meta)  :: 

Ti lete?

----------


## eLeKtriK EyE

Προτείνω 14 ή 15 Δεκεμβρίου.

----------


## sialko

giati toso arga?Tespa prepei na ginei prin tis giortes pantos.Ego den exo sxedon kanena provlima opote peite eseis pote mporeite.Kati siggekrimeno omos.Ante na to kanonizoume tora pou pli8iname  ::

----------


## gdeme

37° 59' 26" , 23° 45' 12" || 37.9908 , 23.7535

----------


## panos

> Mesa!
> Peite pote thelete na synantithoume k egine!
> Please mono na nai sto 222 Cafe...
> Pshla koryfh lewforou papagou.
> Ti? Anthrhseis?
> ....ksexasa kati....exei servitores....ok? ok
> 
> 
> Loipon afou mou spase ta nevra...voila!
> ...


Pedia eimaiste poli koda. Eimai Goudi me sidetagmenes 
37 58' 53'' 23 46' 23'' // 37,9816 23,7733

Sthn geitonia mou einai allos enas "anamonh" kai perimenw apadhsh apo auton, tha tou steilei o dit eidopoihsh epidh den exei koinopoihsh to email toy. 
An einai na sinadithoume alla egw den exw oute eksoplisom akomh oute polles gnwseis alla oute kai polla lefta ( popo !) gia na gine enas AP kombos. 
A, skeftikate na sthsoume kamia kerea se kanena ktirio toy ΕΠΜ ( politexneio?) ?Na paroume kamia adeia , giati ta ktiria toy exoun katapliktikh thea apo tis taratses kai mporoume na broume kai opadous tou spor afou ekei mesa einai mhxanikoi, hlektroniokoi klp klp.

----------


## Dromeas

*Meeting @ Caffe' Dolce (Grigoriou Afksentiou Ave. dipla ston germano breee  ), Sun 08.12.2002 Time 12:00 gia na milisoume, na ta poume, na gnoristoume kai na ta pioume... 

Osoi meta endiaferonte gia dioptefseis, mesaaa, loipon ti lete, ok?*

----------


## Zapatas

Παιδιά παίζει να παρεβρεθώ και εγώ!!
Θα τα πούμε λοιπόν εκεί!!

----------


## panos

> *Meeting @ Caffe' Dolce (Grigoriou Afksentiou Ave. dipla ston germano breee  ), Sun 08.12.2002 Time 12:00 gia na milisoume, na ta poume, na gnoristoume kai na ta pioume... 
> 
> Osoi meta endiaferonte gia dioptefseis, mesaaa, loipon ti lete, ok?*


An mporoun kai oi alloi auth thn wra kai se auto to meros parakalw na enhmerosoun edw sto forum gia na kseroume ti ginete..
A, mhn ksexnate na dhlwnete to stigma sas sth selida nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens giati ekei fainetai olh h prospathia kai ekei einai to shmeio anaforas pou tha mas ferei se epafh

Euxaristw

----------


## eLeKtriK EyE

Εγώ μάλλον δεν θα έρθω γιατί δεν θα έχω γυρίσει από την Πάτρα  ::

----------


## sialko

Ego 8a eimai ekei pantos  ::

----------


## troogi

paidia sto tsak to eida 
Kalo einai na brethoyme alla na doyme an exoyme kati na poyme 
kai na eimaste kai perissoteroi apo thn prohgoymenh fora!

Ti exoyme na syzhthsoyme kai poioi tha einai sigoyra ekei ????

ego pantos mporo kai tha eimai ekei

----------


## panos

> paidia sto tsak to eida 
> Kalo einai na brethoyme alla na doyme an exoyme kati na poyme 
> kai na eimaste kai perissoteroi apo thn prohgoymenh fora!
> 
> Ti exoyme na syzhthsoyme kai poioi tha einai sigoyra ekei ????
> 
> ego pantos mporo kai tha eimai ekei



Loipon, katarxhn egw den exw janasimmetasxh kai tha ithela na dw an eimia euprosdektos os arxarios, h oloi tha milate kai den tha katalavenw... Eimai apo Goudi. Eimai o monos apo Goudi? oi alloi pou briskonati kontai den edwsan shmasia sto forum auto...

BASIKH ERWTHSH Pos tha sas gnwrisw sto Dolce ? Pos tha kserw pioi einai autoi me to Wireless NEtwork gia to meeting? 

Tha ithela na erthw an luthoun ta parapanw...

TA leme

----------


## sialko

Panos ela min anisixeis ola 8a ta katalaveneis.Gia na mas gnoriseis kane auto pou eixe kanei kai o Spiros (Troogi) molis deis kanenan para3eno kane anapantiti kai des an xtipisei to knt tou  ::  (ego pantos 8a forao mauro skoufi kai prasino panteloni).Troogi 8a eimaste perisoteroi tora  ::  ego pantos exo polla na rotiso.Ante ta leme ekei pedia.

----------


## {glika}

tha tous anagnoriseis apo ta laptops.... xaxa  ::   ::   ::

----------


## panos

[quote="kostasls".Gia na mas gnoriseis kane auto pou eixe kanei kai o Spiros (Troogi) molis deis kanenan para3eno kane anapantiti kai des an xtipisei to knt tou  :: [/quote]

Ma den exw to kinito kanenos... den gnwrizw kanenan.... 
anyway

----------


## sialko

pano 8a mas gnoriseis opos eipe kai i glika eite apo laptop pou 8a exei pisteuo o Dromeas eite apo to skoufi to mauro pou 8a forao  ::  Ase pou 8a kanoume mpam apo makria  ::

----------


## Dromeas

to laptopaki einai gia service, 8a eimai xoris ayto ayrio, 8a exo omos mazi mou to Net MiniDisc mou  ::

----------


## troogi

Re paidia ti egine 
Stou Zografou apokoimhthikame!!!!!
Kanena post 
kanena neo 
kanenes neos
Ekei pou tha eprepe na exoyme parei toys dromoys (h kai ta boyna)
kai na briskoume neoys nodes koimomaste...
Telos panton
To mono pou pisteuo prepei na aposafhnistei kai sto sygkekrimeno shmeio tou forum einai an telika tha ginei o Ivan AP (opws eipvthike)
Pote????
Pote na arxisoume tis paraggelies?
Ti akribvw tha paroume?

----------


## jih1947

Exeis dikio..To leo giati eimai kainourios kai 8elo na enimero8o..An einai na kanonisoume kamia mazo3i..prin tis giortes..Na doume se poia fasi brisketai to diktio stin perioxi..kai genika na 3ekinisoume kai meis oi kainourioi..

----------


## Dromeas

Ektos aprooptou, pros ta telh Ianouariou o "Ilissos" (Point No 20 at Node DB) 8a einai "ON AIR"  ::

----------


## troogi

Apo oti blepoume o dromeas tha einai o kombos tou zografou
Ti yliko ua prepei emeis oi ypoloipoi na paroyme ?
Mia aplh kateythintikh keraia kai mia karta dlink ?????
Yparxei kati allo pou na xreiazetai
Apo kalodia kai pigtails?????
Mipos tha eprepe oi texnikoi na exoun ena shmeio sto site pou na lene 
proteinomenos exoplismos

(Ektos kai an yparxei kai den to exo dei ego!!!)

----------


## sialko

Pantos an 8elete kai mporeite as kanoume Deutera 23 Dekemvriou ena meeting,alla autin tin fora na er8ete oloi osoi endiafereste kai oxi na eimaste pali oi sini8eis ipoptoi  :: 
Proteinete eseis an 8elete imerominia,ora kai meros.

----------


## jih1947

Gia Sabbato i Kiriaki den ginetai tipota?Ego prosopika prepei na fygo eparxia gia Xristougenna(foititis gar)...an einai gia Sab/ko eimai mesa 1000%!!..allios meta tis giortes..

----------


## freespirit98

paidia merikoi eimaste foithtes kai mexri th deutera tha exoume fugei,opote an ginei kapoia synanthsh einai eukolo na ginei mesa sto sabbatokuriako?
allios kales giortes paidia kala na ta perasete kai kalh epanodos me diktya polla

----------


## stoidis

Παρατηρώ ότι δημιουργείται το ίδιο πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε και στο meeting του Chania Wireless. Υπάρχουν φοιτητές στην περιοχή που θα φύγουν μία δεδομένη ημερομηνία, αλλά ταυτόχρονα υπάρχουν και φοιτητές που θα έρθουν στην περιοχή, περίπου την ίδια δεδομένη ημερομηνία. Αν συνδυάσουμε και το γεγονός ότι και στην περιοχή που βρίσκονται τώρα ή θα πάνε μετά υπάρχουν κι εκεί ασύρματα δίκτυα και συναντήσεις, το πράγμα περιπλέκεται ακόμη περισσότερο...  ::

----------


## freespirit98

paidia eimai apo larisa kai opos exo dei paromoia prospatheia ginetai kai sth larisa.na epidioxo na sunanthitho me ta paidia ekei?omos ti nohma tha exei otan eimai edo ton perissotero kairo kai otan sth larisa den exo pc?
telospanton apo oti fainetai mallon gia meta tis giortes to kobo na ginei synanthsh...
kales giortes

----------


## troogi

oso gia tis synanthseis na po oti sthn perioxh toy zografou exoun ginei dyo.H prvth eixe 4 atoma(dromeas.kostasls,troogi,assvas)
kai h deyterh eixe 5(dromeas,kostasls,troogi,panos,(sorry ivan ton filo sou den thymamai pos ton lene)
To thema einai oti an einai na mazevomaste olo oi idioi kai na leme pos pame den exei kanena nohma .
oi mones ekselikseis einai oti o dromeas tha einai AP.
Na fantasteite kapoios eixe dei to onoma mou sto site , eixa brei to thlefono mou apo ton ote me rothse gia plhrofories kai meta xathike.
Proteino epeidh oloi exoun oreksh gia meeting Alla kaneis den exei terastia diathesimothta xronou osoi pisteuoun oti xreiazetai ena meeting ayth th stigmh na kanoun ena post edo kai na mas poune ta themata pou tha mas apasxolhsoun sth synanthsh.
Oson afora emena tora ...exasa ena geniko meeting xthes to brady kai poly stenaxorethika.
elpizo na mas dothei allh eykairia na gnnorisoume ton ypoloipo kosmo tou AWMN.
Ayta.
Opoios diafvnei ...post here please!!!!!

----------


## jih1947

Ego prosopika 8elo na ma8o 5 pramata gia to oikonomiko meros tis upo8esis..na do posoi einai telika stin perioxi,an uparxoun perioxes pou einai sindedemenes meta3y tous,pos 8a do me poion exo epafi..Tetoia 8emata...tora an einai na ginei kanena meeting as kanonistei meta tis giortes giati eimai kai apo eparxia opote prepei na fygo gia ta Xristougenna..apla i8ela na po se osous 8eloun na mpoun sto diktio opos ego..(kainourgioi diladi) as arxizoun na afinoun apo tora apantiseis gia na kanonistei kalitera...Auta...

----------


## satboy

paidia kai ego mesa eimai gia meeting.
exo etoimo eksoplismo (ap kai karta pcmcia Dlink),to mono poy leipei einai eksoterikh kairea kai kapoion gia link.  ::

----------


## sialko

Spiro simfono apolita mazi sou.Mia dior8osi stin proti sinantisi eimastan mono treis (Dromeas,Troogi,Kostasls=Sialko) afou o assvass den emfanistike.Kales giortes kai ta leme to neo etos (poio dinamika  ::  )
PS:to neo etos 8a exo ki ego ton e3oplismo mou opote mporoume na kanonisoume kai dokimes.
KALA XRISTOUGENNA!!!

----------


## troogi

se ayto pou les exeis dikio alla telika o assvas emfanistike meta apo mia ora peripou otan eimastsan sthn diadikasia anarixisshss sthn taratsa mou me ton dromea.
Ara tha ton metrhsoume oti exei emfanistei...
Ayta gia meetings 
perimenoume osous theloun na thesoun themata syzhthshs gia pithana meeting.

p.s. sialko telika apo eksoplismo exeis katalhksei se kamia kalh lysh ,aksiopisti,fuhnh, best buy ...pes to opos thes...

an nai gia pote to blepeis na pairneis eksoplismo kai apo pou 
paizei kamia omadikh(oxi re ... paraggelia ennoo)?

----------


## sialko

Ok 8a ton metrisoume os emfanis8enta alla meta apo auto e3afanis8enta afou den 3anakousa (den eida kana neo tou post  ::  )
Ego exo paraggeilei mia senao (me tin omadiki paragelia) kai 8a tin exo prin to neo etos  ::  . Episis paraggeila ston Papashark 2 grid 17ares.Gia arxi 8a eimai client ston Dromeas (ektos an piaso kanenan allon poio makria eos otou einai etoimos o Ivan).Argotera otan gemisei i tsepi isos kano ena upgrade kai gino hot-spot.8a dei3ei!
Opos dld vlepeis ego eimai sxedon etoimos  :: 
(tin senao 8a tin valo se PC me unwiredAP,einai auto pou sinexeia elega oti mallon 8a kano).
Kales giortes!!!

----------


## sialko

Kali xronia!Oi diakopes teleiosan kai pistevo oti oloi exoume epistrepsei.Ir8e o kairos na kanoume to meeting pou legame an den exete antirisi.Akouo imetominia, ora kai meros.

----------


## troogi

Μπορει κομβο να μην εχουμε φτιαξει κομβο στου Ζωγραφου αλλα ο Dromeas 
εβαλε το πρωτο(?) strobo στην ταρατσα του 
Εγω που το ειδα κατενθουσιαστηκα
Σε λιγο θα κανουμε τον κοσμο ολο γεματο στροβο 
και θα γινει 
ετσι!

----------


## sialko

Nai ki ego to eida to strobo apo 1.3 km makria kai itan para poli wraio  ::  Ego exo pliri e3oplismo.Tora menei na vro kanenan na kanoume kana link  ::  Loipon ante peite pote 8elete na kanoume kana meeting vre paidia!

----------


## troogi

Φιλε Κωστα 
Εγω πηρα την 520+ αλλα δηστυχως δεν προλαβα την παραγγελια για μια grid
μολις παρω αρχιζουμε δοκιμες,αφου αγκαρεψω πρωτα τον DROMEA (...γνωστο και ως εναεριτη!!!) να βαλουμε την κεραια στην ταρατσα.
Ειδα οτι και ο satboy στην κουσιδου εχει βαλει ενα Ap 
Δοκιμασες με αυτον αν εχετε link?

Αντε σιγα σιγα ξεκιναει η δουλεια
και εγω φευγω σε λιγο φανταρος!!!
Οταν θα γυρισω μου φαινεται θα βρω πολλα περιεργα πραγματα και αντε να προσαρμοστεις μετα.

----------


## sialko

Ego ta exo ola.Eos to savatokiriako 8a ta exo stisei opote elpizo kiriaki na mporeso na kano kana test me ton satboy.An 8eleis na simetexeis kai esi i o Ivan to kanonizoume oloi mazi  ::

----------


## troogi

prepei na bro mia keraia re paidia
Exasa thn paraggelia kai exo meinei na koitao to dwl 520 to opoio doyleyei apsoga tora

Pantos endiaferomai gia testakia 
kane ena post ti ora tha mazeyteite kai tha sou apanthso an mporo.

----------


## sialko

paidia eimai etoimos.leme na dokimasoume gia link to savatokiriako.peite mporeite ki eseis pote mporeite na to finalize.

----------


## troogi

An milame gia ores mexri tis 13.00 eimai mesa

----------


## Λυκόφρων

Γεια σας παιδιά, καινούργιος κι εγώ.

Μένω Αμπελοκήπους, κοντά στη συμβολή Πανόρμου - Αλεξάνδρας, πίσω από τη ΓΑΔΑ. Η περιοχή έχει πολλά ψηλά κτίρια  ::  και δεν ξέρω τί παρεμβολές μπορεί να κάνει η ΓΑΔΑ.

Ενδιαφέρομαι να μπω κι εγώ στο δίκτυο. Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι τελείως άσχετος από wireless. Μπορεί να στηθεί κόμβος στο σημείο μου;

Ενημέρωση:

το στίγμα μου:
37° 59' 18" , 23° 45' 25" || 37.9885 , 23.7571

Πάω να με βάλω και στη nodedb  ::

----------


## troogi

Υπαρχουν δυο σκεψεις για την ευρυτερη περιοχη Ζωγραφου -αμπελοκηποι.
Η πρωτη ειναι να γινει κομβος ο Dromeas και η δευτερη να βαλουμε ενα κομβο σε καποιο απο τα ψηλα ξενοδοχεια τησ περιοχης
Στην δευτερη περιπτωση δεν εχεις κανενα προβλημα.
Για την πρωτη βγες στην ταρατσα το βραδυ να δεισ αν εχεις οπτικη επαφη με το strobo του dromea

Αν εχεις τοτε μαλλον θα εχεις λιγα προβληματα(ποιος μπορει να ξερει τι γινεται μεσα στην ΓΑΔΑ απο τετοιου ιδους εξοπλισμο???απλα βασιζομαστε στην τεμπελια του δημοσιου...)

----------


## Λυκόφρων

Λοιπόν, βγήκα στην ταράτσα και παρατήρησα προσεκτικά.

Τα καλά νέα είναι πως έχω πολύ καλή οπτική επαφή σε ένα τόξο 90 μοιρών περίπου (Άλσος Καισαριανής-ΓΑΔΑ-Νοσ. Παίδων και πέρα) όπου φαίνεται από του Ζωγράφου έως την Καισαριανή με μόνη εξαίρεση τον Πύργο Αμπελοκήπων που μου κόβει λίγο.

Τα κακά νέα είναι πως είμαι κλεισμένος από παντού αλλού: λίγο Τουρκοβούνια φαίνονται και ελάχιστα από Γκύζη...  ::  

Ο Dromeas πού ακριβώς είναι; Λογικά πρέπει να φαίνεται...

----------


## troogi

Δες στην nodedb που ειναι για να καταλαβεις
υπολογισε απο την οδο Σινωπης (που ερχεται ευθεια απο τον πυργο προς Ζωγραφου ) ειναι 4 στενα παραλληλα (προς τα κατω ) περιπου.
Αλλα μην αγχωνεσαι ιδιαιτερα γι αυτο 
κατσε να δουμε που θα ειναι ο κομβος και μετα εχουμε οσο καιρο θελουμε να αγχωθουμε!!!
Τωρα αν εισαι προθυμος να γινεις και εσυ κομβος(προθυμος οικονομικα)
καλο θα ειναι να ερθεις σε καποια συναντηση και να μιλησεις με καποιον απο τους τεχνικους.και να δεις πια περιοχη θα εξυπηρετεις.

----------


## sialko

Gia opoion endiaferete tin Pempti to proi (9-11) ego kai enas filos mou 8a kanoume kai pali test kai scanning giro mas (Ilisia konta stin 6i stasi).Na doume pote 8a mporesoume kai emeis na apoktisoume ena komvo.

----------


## Dromeas

ANAKOINOSI

O Komvos "Ilissos" 8a ka8isterisei gia ligo na sti8ei gia logous anoteras vias me thn diaxirisi ths polikatikias, alla molis tous petaksa sta moutra ta FEK klp. to kanane moko, fantastite pos ferane kai ta ekata kai den boresane na mou kanoun tipota, apla 8elo na perasoun merikes meres gia na iremisoun ta pnevmata, mexri na sti8i epano to AP, sorry gia thn ka8isterisi...

----------


## wiresounds

Dromeas είσαι ήρωας!

Πιστολίδι έπεσε στο FarWest (ταράτσα σου);

wiresounds

----------


## Dromeas

Asta na pane, exo bleksei me karakatinario, karaasxetous, kara8eouses, karavourla, karakseftilismenous pou ali doulia den exoun apo to na asxolounte me to ti kanei o dipla, o pano, o kato, o bros, o piso tous...

Alla ego tous thn efera, giati tous petaksa sta moutra pano apo 40 fylla FEK kai anakoinoseis ths EETT kai tora to exoun kanei moko, a re xounta pou xriazete se orismenous, aste de to allo, exo kai enan proin stratiotiko edo pera, pou nomizei pos eimaste sto 1821...

Poios eide ton Dromea kai den ton fovi8ike, an 8eloun polemo 8a ton exoun, alla ton exoun idi xameno, oplo mou o nomos kai h texnologia...

Aei sixtir, sinxistika pali  ::

----------


## troogi

καλα τους κανεις 
Ετσι θελουν
Σε καλυπτει ο νομος(αλλα καλο ειναι να τσεκαρεις και το καταστατιικο της πολυκατοικιας)
εμενα στην πολυκατοικια μου επιτρεπεται να μπει οτιδηποτε κεραια πανω στην ταρατσα με τυην συμφωνη γνωμη του διαχειριστη...(τον εχουμε δικο μας)
και του τεχνικου που θα κανει την εγκατασταση (βλεπε troogi και Dromeas)

Και μια ανακοινωση 
ηρθε και το χαρτι του στρατου 
οτι προλαβουμε Ιβαν μεχρι 24/2
μετα με παιρνει η μαμα πατριδα στο χαιδαρι...

----------


## sialko

Eutixos ego den exo tetoia provlimata  ::  ka8oti o idioktitis tis polikatoikias einai filos alla kai simetexei sto awmn  ::  Ante na siko8ei o komvos na sinde8oume  ::

----------


## satboy

παιδια οποιος ειναι κοντα μπορει να δει αν με βλεπει.
εχω κεραια 12 db omni.

----------


## papashark

> παιδια οποιος ειναι κοντα μπορει να δει αν με βλεπει.
> εχω κεραια 12 db omni.


Καλορίζικο το AP σου !  ::  

Πες στον κόσμο και τι SSID έχεις, ποιά είναι η MAC σου, σε ποιό κανάλι εκπέμπεις (αυτό δεν πολυχρειάζεται) καθώς και ποιός είναι ο # κόμβος σου.

Και βέβαια ελπίζω να έχεις ενημερώσει τον κόμβο σου στην nodedb κανονικά !

----------


## dalex

........

----------


## leon

Geia se olous sas!

eimai poly neos sto xoro toy wireless alla exo poly oreksi k kali thesi (omos ligo xrono logo douleias  ::  ).
Me endiaferei na steiso ena AP stin taratsa. Meno se 5orofi polikatoikia sto neo Terma (Makryianni). 
Tha ithela an ginetai kapoios na mou lysei kapoies vasikes apories  ::  

 ::  Poio einai ena kalo k fthino AP gia ksekinima (to 900+ arkei?). Apo pou na to paro se kali timi

 ::  Ti keraia na paro (ypopsin oti apo piso exo bouno opote mallon exo mprosta ena eleythero view 180-270 moiron), poso exei k apo pou??!!!

Filika
Leonidas

----------


## akef

> Geia se olous sas!
> 
> Poio einai ena kalo k fthino AP gia ksekinima (to 900+ arkei?). Apo pou na to paro se kali timi


Ξεκίνα με ένα 810+ και κατευθυντική κεραία και μετά βλέπεις.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από leon
> 
> Geia se olous sas!
> 
> Poio einai ena kalo k fthino AP gia ksekinima (to 900+ arkei?). Apo pou na to paro se kali timi
> 
> 
> Ξεκίνα με ένα 810+ και κατευθυντική κεραία και μετά βλέπεις.


Για να στήσεις ΑΡ σύγουρα δεν θες 810+  ::  

Για να στήσεις ΑΡ δεν σου κάνει η κατευθυντική κεραία  ::  

Εάν θες μια φθηνή και έτοιμη λύση τότε πάρε ένα dlink 900+

Εάν θες ακόμα πιο φθηνή και περιορισμένη λύση ψάξε να βρεις ένα 800+ (εάν βρεις ελλάδα)

Για φθηνή κεραία για ΑΡ πάρε μια όμνι 10db

Για πιο σωστή λύση όμως θες ένα PC να τρέχει Linux στην ταράτσα, μια κάρτα με prism chipset, και μετά χτίζεις εκεί πάνω τα πάντα. Η λύση αυτή είναι πιο περίπλοκη (ειδικά άμα δεν ξέρεις από Linux), αλλά τελικά θα είναι εκτός από σωστότερη, οικονομικότερη και με δυνατότητα δρομολόγησεις.

Εάν πάλι πας και πάρεις ένα 900+ που είναι η πιο εύκολη και σύντομη λύση, μην ανυσιχείς, δεν θα σου μείνει, μπορεί να παίζει και σε συνδιασμό με το linuxκουτό σου, αλλά και για να κάνεις με ένα άλλο 900+ bridge.

----------


## leon

ok sifonoi pes oti kataligo se ena 900+, gia keraia thelo kati kalo mexri vevaia max 100eyro. Yparxei kapoio katastima stin Athina me kales times? 

Episeis i omni einai katalili gia zografou pou exoume to bouno apo piso?  ::  

Mipos yparxei kaneis zografou pou menei konta sto neo terma k exei oreksi na toy kano merikes erotiseis tilefonikos, kai isos na kanoume k kapoio dokimastiko link???  ::

----------


## akef

Νέος πελάτης στο Γουδί. Είμαι σε φάση μεταξύ bulding και testing για να βρω την καταλληλότερη θέση του ιστού και διάφορες άλλες μικροδιορθώσεις. Αντε να προχωράμε. Γιατί έχει πέσει σε λύθαργο η περιοχή???

----------


## sialko

Den 8a to elega li8argo.O e3oplismos iparxei,alla ligo to provlima tou Dromea ligo i morfologia (oi anifores,katifores) exoun san apotelesma na einai stasimo to prama.Ego exo optiki epafi me Dromea mono.Apo scan pou exo kanei vlepo to ap tou dalex sta 5km alla auto einai olo.Tora an 8eleis kapoia stigmi mporoume na eleg3oume an exoume optiki epafi alla to kovo diskolo.

----------


## Dromeas

Παρακαλούνται όλοι όσοι μένουν στις περιοχές, *Ηλύσσια, Άνω Ηλύσσια, Ζωγράφου, Γουδί, Αμπελόκηποι, Κολονάκι, Ρηγίλλης, Παγκράτι και Καισαριανή*, να παρευρεθούν στο έκτακτο Meeting που δα πραγματοποιηθεί η την Παρασκευή 21, η το Σάββατο 22, η την Κυριακή 23 Μαρτίου 2003 στο Caff

----------


## gbakalas

Telika h synanthsh einai gia Kyriakh 12:00 to meshmeri.

Xreiazetai na feroyme kati?

Gia organwste mas

----------


## Deadite

eimai entelos kainourgios kai thelo info gia to olo project opote ti kalitero apo tin sinantisi pou kanonizetai-afti telika tha ginei afti tin kiriaki stis 12 sto melathron?

o kombos mou einai me to to onoma deadite kai apo oti vlepo ston xarti iparxei sto idio tetragono kai allo kombos pou einai se fasi kataskeuis

----------


## Dromeas

Vasi ton *Dimokratikon* diadikasion pou xrismopii8ikan gia thn epilogh ths hmerominias, ta apotelesmata exoun os ekseis:

Fri 21.03.2003 @ 12:00 = 10% [ 1 ] 
Sat 22.03.2003 @ 12:00 = 30% [ 3 ] 
Sun 23.03.2003 @ 12:00 = 60% [ 6 ]

To Meeting loipon orizete gia thn *Kyriakh 23.03.2003 @ 12:00 sto Caffe' Melathron, Papagou Ave. Zografou*

Epi8imitos eksoplismos: Xarths, Kialia, Laptop, GPS

An den exete kapoio apo ta parapano, den pirazei, ftanei na kserete pou menete gia na kanoume thn xaraksi tou BackBone  :: 

Aytaaa  ::

----------


## Dromeas

Olokliro8ike prin miamisi ora, me apoliti epitixia to organotiko Meeting ton perixon mas.

Gnoristikame, ta eipame, gelasame ...kai fisika kaname mia proth xaraksi tou backbone mas, se ayto to simeio aksizei na simio8ei pos (kata thn diki mou apopsi, meta apo prosextiki meleti) h geografiki 8esi ton Ampelokipon - Ilission & Ano Ilission - Goudi - Zografou - Kolonaki - Rigilis - Pagrati - Kessariani, (Me apla logia h koilada tis kitis tou Ilissou), einai *meizonos* simasias gia to backbone kai core network apo ta Voreia kai Anatolika proasteia pros to kentro kai ta Notia kai Dytika proasteia.

H proth fasi olokliro8ike, h deyterh fash provlepei dokimes PtP & PtMP gia na meletisoume kai na diapistosoume an h xaraksi einai ok.

Stay tuned  ::

----------


## tassos

> einai *meizousas* simasias ...


Μείζουσας; Μάλλον μείζονος εννοείς  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Dromeas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Dromeas
> 
> einai *meizousas* simasias ...
> 
> 
> Μείζουσας; Μάλλον μείζονος εννοείς


Ok to dior8osa  ::

----------


## troogi

ti egine palikaria 
xathika ligo kairo 
eimai fantaros sth mitilini kai den mas afhnoun na bgoume ka tholou ekso 
exo xasei ligo tis exelixeis 
pos pame apo diktiosh!!!

----------


## XS

Kalispera kai apo mena!
Eimai ki egw kainourgios kai menw sto Goudi (node #930). Mporoyn an akoun autoi poy menoun konta mou na mou poun ti eksoplismo xrhsimopoioun gia na sundethoun?

Epipleon to 900+ ths d-link exw diavasei oti den exei polu sumbatotita me alla APs...isxuei kati tetoio?

Auta apo mena...

----------


## akef

> Kalispera kai apo mena!
> Eimai ki egw kainourgios kai menw sto Goudi (node #930). Mporoyn an akoun autoi poy menoun konta mou na mou poun ti eksoplismo xrhsimopoioun gia na sundethoun?
> 
> Epipleon to 900+ ths d-link exw diavasei oti den exei polu sumbatotita me alla APs...isxuei kati tetoio?
> 
> Auta apo mena...


Epeidi aytes tis meres h nodedb mamietai kai den mporw na dw pou akribws eisai 8a kaneis ligo ypomonh  ::

----------


## akef

> Kalispera kai apo mena!
> Eimai ki egw kainourgios kai menw sto Goudi (node #930). Mporoyn an akoun autoi poy menoun konta mou na mou poun ti eksoplismo xrhsimopoioun gia na sundethoun?
> 
> Epipleon to 900+ ths d-link exw diavasei oti den exei polu sumbatotita me alla APs...isxuei kati tetoio?
> 
> Auta apo mena...


Λοιπόν απ'οτι βλέπω από την nodedb είσαι 200 μέτρα μακριά μου. Λογικά αν ανέβεις στην ταράτσα σου με το dlink σκέτο, χωρίς άλλη κεραία θα με πιάσεις

----------


## Scythe

Geia xara ki apo mena.
Eimai kai gw neos kata kapoio tropo xrhsths. Kai lew kata kapoio tropo giati exw kanei to registration apo palia alla epeidh eida kai apoeida gia na synantithw me kapoion na me valei sto pneuma tis fashs telika to afhsa kapws. Twra omws vlepw pws exei organwthei poly perissotero to prama kai eidika mesw tou forum autou. To stigma mou einai:
Lat-Long: 37° 59' 24" , 23° 46' 4" || 37.99 , 23.768 
kai eimai o xrhsths 383(Scythe) sti NodeDB 
(http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/ ... nodeid=383)
An kapoios mporei na me voithisei sto ti prepei akrivws na kanw gia na ginw komvos tha to ektimousa poly.(komvos,oxi client...tis kales prospatheies prepei na tis voithame  ::  )
Eimai ston 5o orofo akrivws katw apo tin taratsa i opoia exei arketa panoramiki thea(de thymamai twra akrivws poses moires) kai den exw kanena provlhma egkatastashs opoioudhpote eksoplismou
Lypamai pou exasa tin prohgoumenh synanthsh sto pagkrati. An ginei kapoia allh sto mellon tha xarw na parevrethw.

Kostas

----------


## ar2

EIMAI POLI NEOS STO XORO AYTO.EXO KATAXORISI TI THESI MOY STO NODEDB 1228.SAN NEOS EXO PARI KAI MIA DWL-520+.BASIKA AKOYSA, MALLON DIABASA GIA TO AWMN SE ENA PERIODIKO(POPULAR SIENCE)KAI MOU ARESE POLI SAN IDEA.MONO THA XRIASTO BOITHIA GIA TO YPOLIPO EKSOPLISMO NA MIN KANO PALI MA... AN THA MPORUSE KANEIS NA SINANTITHI MAZI MOY THA EIMOYNA EYGNOMON.

----------


## dti

Είσαι μόλις 241 μέτρα από τον κόμβο ngia (#913). 
Στη nodedb φαίνεται να μη σας εμποδίζει κάτι, αλλά λόγω της μορφολογίας της περιοχής (ανηφόρες, κατηφόρες), πανύψηλες πολυκατοικίες, κλπ. καλύτερα να επικοινωνήσεις άμεσα με τον ngia για να κάνετε κάποια δοκιμή.
Λογικά, με μία flat panel στην ταράτσα πρέπει να συνδεθείς.



Μή γράφεις με κεφαλαία, γιατί είναι σα να φωνάζεις.

----------


## ckorakas

καλημέρα, 

Μένω Ιλίσια απέναντι απο τον Αγ. Χαράλαμπο - Πάρκο Ιλισίων(Δημητρέσσας) πίσω απο το Holiday Inn

37.97600 Γ. πλάτος 
23.75520 Γ. Μήκος

Έίναι πενταόροφη πολυκατοικία (+/- 20Μ υψος) με πολύ καλή θέα Α-Ν-Α έως Δ-Β-Δ (113° - 293°) - ανοιχτό πεδίο (Πάρκο) 
Το υπόλοιπο φάσμα (ΒΔ - Β -ΒΑ) καλύπτεται απο μία τεράστια πολυκατοικία 

Πε'ιτε μου αν βλεπω κανέναν απο εσάς 
Αυτή την στιγμή μαζεύω το υλικό (εχω πληρώσει 80αρι πιάτο κ feed, εχω παραγγείλει Cisco 340 AP) 

το πρόβλημα είναι οτι θέλω να συνδεθώ και με έναν φίλο που είναι πίσω απο την τεράστια πολυκατοικία - υπάρχει τρόπος ?

Αν θέλω να βλεπω τον φίλο μου και έναν απο εσάς χρειάζομαι 2 πιάτα ?

ευχαριστώ 

Χριστόφορος

----------


## ngia

> Πε'ιτε μου αν βλεπω κανέναν απο εσάς


εντός της οπτικής σου γωνίας βρίσκονται
vardas -> 1.3Km, 294μ
sialko --> 1.3Km, 115μ
EE --> 1.4Km, 137μ
wiresounds --> 1.4Km, 175μ

αυτοί είναι οι κοντινότεροι σου





> το πρόβλημα είναι οτι θέλω να συνδεθώ και με έναν φίλο που είναι πίσω απο την τεράστια πολυκατοικία - υπάρχει τρόπος


Μπορεί μέσω ανάκλασης σε γειτονικό κτίριο να συνδεθείτε, ή πιο αποτελεσματικά μπορεί κιαυτός να συνδεθεί σε κάποιο άλλο AP και να επικοινωνείτε άμεσα μεταξύ σας μέσω τρίτων.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θα χρειαστείς εσύ διπλάρικο εξοπλισμό.

----------


## dti

> Πε'ιτε μου αν βλεπω κανέναν απο εσάς 
> Αυτή την στιγμή μαζεύω το υλικό (εχω πληρώσει 80αρι πιάτο κ feed, εχω παραγγείλει Cisco 340 AP)


Οριακά πρέπει να μπορείς να συνδεθείς με τον vardas.
Με τον ngia μάλλον αποκλείεται γιατί η οδός Αντιφίλου που έχεις πίσω σου ανηφορίζει αρκετά. Το ίδιο ισχύει και με τον sialco.
Για τον EE (phronidis) και wiresounds μόνο αν τυχόν βρίσκεσαι ψηλότερα από τα δένδρα στο πάρκο των Ιλισίων, πράγμα που δεν νομίζω να ισχύει.
Ενδεχομένως, αν βλέπεις προς Τουρκοβούνια να έχεις και άλλη επιλογή (bliz, drinet #72).

----------


## papashark

> Πε'ιτε μου αν βλεπω κανέναν απο εσάς 
> Αυτή την στιγμή μαζεύω το υλικό (εχω πληρώσει 80αρι πιάτο κ feed, εχω παραγγείλει Cisco 340 AP) 
> 
> το πρόβλημα είναι οτι θέλω να συνδεθώ και με έναν φίλο που είναι πίσω απο την τεράστια πολυκατοικία - υπάρχει τρόπος ?
> 
> Αν θέλω να βλεπω τον φίλο μου και έναν απο εσάς χρειάζομαι 2 πιάτα ?
> 
> ευχαριστώ 
> 
> Χριστόφορος



Χριστόφορε,

Το 340AP δουλεύει μόνο σαν Access point, οπότε θα μπορούν να συνδεθούν άλλοι επάνω σου, και όχι εσύ επάνω τους.

Ο φίλος σου θα μπορεί να συνδεθεί επάνω σου, αλλά για να συνδεθείς στο awmn, θα χρειαστείς δεύτερο πιάτο και δεύτερη συσκευή φυσικά. Ακόμα θα χρειαστείς κάτι να κάνει routing ανάμεσα στα δύο δίκτυα (πχ, έναν router, ένα linuxόκουτο, το PC σου, κλπ)

Εάν δεν έχεις οπτική επαφή με τον φίλο σου, τότε θα πρέπει να βρείτε κάπου να κάνετε ανάκλαση, κοινός να παίξετε μπιλιάρδο, ειδάλλως ξέχασε το.

Τέλος να σου πω ότι καλό θα είναι να πας στην nodedb, να δεις μόνος σου ποιοί είναι ενεργοί κόμβοι κοντά σου, μετά να ανέβεις στην ταράτσα σου να δεις με ποιούς από αυτούς έχεις οπτική επαφή (έστω στο περίπου), και μετά να προσπαθήσεις να μιλήσεις μαζί τους (pm, email)

----------


## Ifaistos

> Μένω Ιλίσια απέναντι απο τον Αγ. Χαράλαμπο - Πάρκο Ιλισίων(Δημητρέσσας) πίσω απο το Holiday Inn
> 
> 37.97600 Γ. πλάτος 
> 23.75520 Γ. Μήκος
> 
> Έίναι πενταόροφη πολυκατοικία (+/- 20Μ υψος) με πολύ καλή θέα Α-Ν-Α έως Δ-Β-Δ (113° - 293°) - ανοιχτό πεδίο (Πάρκο) 
> Το υπόλοιπο φάσμα (ΒΔ - Β -ΒΑ) καλύπτεται απο μία τεράστια πολυκατοικία


Είσαι αρκετά κοντά στο γραφείο μου (Μιχαλακοπούλου μετά το Αλεξάνδρα), που αν και δεν έχει καθόλου εξοπλισμό ελπίζω σύντομα να είναι ενεργός κόμβος.
Ένα πρόχειρο scan που έκανα με το ipaq και μια engenius με ενσωματωμένη κεραία 2db, έπιασα αρκετούς.
(Μπορείς να δεις λεπτομέρειες στην nodedb ifaistos-2.)
Στείλε μου με pm κάποιο τηλέφωνο να τα πούμε 

Στέλιος

----------


## Pegasus

Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα ως νέο μέλος! μόλις πριν από δύο ημέρες είπα να ασχοληθώ με ασύρματα δίκτυα (έναυσμα πήρα από το καινούργιο ασύρματο δίκτυο που εγκατέστησαν πριν από λίγο καιρό στο ΕΜΠ), και πραγματικά ΤΡΕΛΑΘΗΚΑ!! μόλις είδα τι βρισκόταν γύρω μου και δεν το είχα πάρει πρέφα τόσο καιρό! Είμαι στο στάδιο ακόμα της εκμάθησης της ασύρματης ορολογίας και σχετικών τεχνολογιών αλλά ελπίζω ότι είμαι οκ από θέμα γνώσεων για να γίνω και εγώ για αρχή ένας απλός "client".. 

Λοιπόν, θα με βρείτε στο Nodedb με τον κόμβο Atridis και οι συντεταγμενες είναι Πλάτος: 37 58' 27'' Μήκος: 23 45' 59''. ζητάω από εσάς τα πιο έμπειρα μέλη να ΄με προσανατολίσετε λίγο.. Είδα ότι έχω αρκετά άτομα κοντά μου. το υψομετρικό με μπέρδεψε λίγο και δεν ξέρω ποιος είναι ο κοντινότερος ενεργός κόμβος. θα εκτιμήσω ιδιαίτερα οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια!! Α! δώστε μου και καμια συμβουλή για τον εξοπλισμό!!! 
Πρέπει να αναφέρω ότι μένω Γρηγορίου Αυξεντίου στην 5η ιλισίων,πάνω από τα Igloo η πολυκατοικία είναι 2οροφη αλλά από ταράτσα βλέπει ολη την αυξεντίου μέχρι ουλωφ πάλμε και έχω αρκετά ανοικτό χώρο γύρω μου! 

 ::  Ευχαριστώ για όποια βοήθεια εκ των προτέρων!!!

----------


## ckorakas

Κατ΄αρχήν ενα μεγάλo ευχαριστώ στον ngia για το scanning που κάναμε τοπ περασμένο Σαββατο...  ::  

Τελικά όντως δεν πιάνω και πολλούς ... ευτυχως πίανω αρκετά καλά τον vardas (1,1 χλμ) 

Όντως το CISCO που πήρα είναι για άλλη δουλειά απ΄οτι νόμιζα  ::  ...βιάστηκα λιγάκι μες τον ενθουσιασμό μου... βασικά νόμιζα οτι έκανε και τα δύο ...

Ισως ομως χρειαστεί κάποτε ... 

Τελικά και μετά απο μια πολύ κατατοπιστική κουβέντα με τον ngia καταλήξαμε οτι λόγω απόστασης απο το πιάτο στο PC (20μέτρα +) ίσως να πρέπει να σκεφτώ την λύση με εξωτερική συσκευή ... ισως DLINK900+ με power over ethernet κλπ 
Απ' ότι μου είπε όμως έχει δουλίτσα για να γίνει σωστά ... και χρειάζεται χρόνος (αυτήν την περίοδο υπάρχει ελλειψη στο είδος...  ::  ) ...και εμπειρία 

Απ΄οτι είδα το DLINK θέλει και κάποιο πείραγμα στο Firmware? 
Υπάρχει άλλη καλύτερη συσκευή ? 

Θα ήθελα σε πρώτη φάση να βάλω ένα πιάτο μεχρι να καταλάβω τι παίζει ... για να το γυρίσω σε ΑP βλέπουμε σε δεύτερη φάση και αυτό εφ' οσον εξυπηρετεί κάποιον στην περιοχή (u tell me  ::  )

Τέλος πάντων επειδή οποιος βιάζεται σκοντάφτει ( ή αγοράζει δυο τρεις κάρτες) θα το μελετήσω ακόμα λίγο για τι client εξωτερική θα πάρω ...

Μπορεί το ασύρματο δίκτυο να μήν λειτουργεί ακόμα για μένα, αλλά το ανθρώπινο δίκτυο που εχει στηθεί λειτουργεί άψογα ...

 ::

----------


## papashark

> Όντως το CISCO που πήρα είναι για άλλη δουλειά απ΄οτι νόμιζα  ...βιάστηκα λιγάκι μες τον ενθουσιασμό μου... βασικά νόμιζα οτι έκανε και τα δύο ...


Το είχα δει ότι είχες κάνει λάθος επιλογή  :: 

Το πουλάς ?

----------


## ckorakas

Αν το έχεις ανάγκγη το πουλάω ... (pm me)

θα ήθελα όμως λιγάκι βοήθεια με το θέμα του Client ...
ο Vardas λέει οτι μία σίγουρη επιλογή είναι το Dlink 810+ 

στο http://www.mgmanager.gr έχει ενα κατεβατό απίστευτο απο wireless-αδικο εξοπλισμο και τα έχω μπλέξει ...

Ποιό μοντέλο να πάρω για εξωτερικό Client ?
έχει COMPEX, 3COM, DLINK, LEVELONE, QDI, SMC, USROBOTICS & ZYXEL ...

Να πάρω 802.11b ή 802.11g ?
 ::  
thanks

----------


## dti

Κανένα από τα παραπάνω, εφόσον δεν έχει ρύθμιση της ισχύος εκπομπής.
Οχι μόνο γιατί χωρίς τη ρύθμιση της ισχύος σε συνδυασμό με το πιάτο που έχεις παραγγείλει θα είσαι πάρα πολύ πάνω από τα επιτρεπτά όρια, αλλά κυρίως γιατί ο θόρυβος που θα δημιουργείς, στην περιοχή που θα στοχεύει το πιάτο σου θα είναι αρκετός για να δημιουργήσει επιπλέον προβλήματα σε όσους βρίσκονται μέσα ή γύρω από το λοβό της κεραίας σου. 
Μία λύση για την περίπτωσή σου είναι το Linksys WRT54G.
Παίζει σαν client και έχει ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ (με το firmware του sveasoft.com) είναι εξωτερική συσκευή, τρέχει linux, έχει web interface με άπειρες ρυθμίσεις και πολλά καλούδια. 
Ρίξε μια ματιά στις ομαδικές παραγγελίες ή αγόρασέ το από κάποιο online shop με κόστος κάτω από 100 ευρώ.

----------


## ckorakas

Την CISCO 340AP τελικά την πούλησα σε ένα φίλο που θα στησει ΑΡ στην γειτονιά μου ... 

ψάχνω δηλαδή για Client 

Θα ξαναγίνει ομαδική για Linksys?

----------


## gkanel

Χαιρετώ και εγώ όλους σας, κι εγώ γείτονας ειδικότερα kont;a ston choraka περιοχή Holiday Inn. Εδώ και καιρό παρακολουθώ το awmn και έψαχνα την αφορμή. Η Αφορμές ήταν δύο: ένα Centrino notebook και μια ethernet card που ήθελε πέταμα. Και να 'μαι. Ελπίζω σύντομα να ανέβει και η κεραία. 


Προς το παρον βλέπω ένα AP χωρίς να ξέρω που και ποιανού είναι. 

Αν το γνωρίζει κανείς please msg me:

SSID: home
MAC Address:00-0c-c3-85-79-e3

Πολλούς Χαιρετισμούς 
Γιώργος

----------


## papashark

Προφανώς κάποιος πολύ κοντινός σου γείτονας έχει βάλει ένα ΑΡ μέσα στο σπίτι του και το πιάνεις και εσύ....

----------


## gkanel

> Προφανώς κάποιος πολύ κοντινός σου γείτονας έχει βάλει ένα ΑΡ μέσα στο σπίτι του και το πιάνεις και εσύ....


Δυστυχώς μάλλον αυτή είναι η πικρή αλήθεια ::   ::   ::  . Απλά ήλπιζα να είμαι πολύ τυχερός. Δεν πειράζει όμως είναι ευκαιρία αφού την ξεκίνησα τη διαδιακασία θα την κάνω όπως αρμόζει.  ::

----------

